# Wartime Schwinn New World



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2023)

Anyone have any info on this one? Scored it from the backroom of an old bikeshop


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 2, 2023)

It is a post-war bike with a 3 speed hub. Check the rear hub for a date code. It should be really nice once cleaned and gone over.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

That looks like an untouched 1949 survivor. Nice! What are the stamped numbers on the rear hub?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> That looks like an untouched 1949 survivor. Nice! What are the stamped numbers on the rear hub?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

REDAIR13 said:


> View attachment 1761990
> 
> View attachment 1761991




Cool! That should back up the serial number date. Can you tell if the chain stays were hand or electro-welded to the BB shell?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Cool! That should back up the serial number date. Can you tell if the chain stays were hand or electro-welded to the BB shell?



No clue on that one


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 2, 2023)

That's the 'text book' example of the NW right there....most popular color and equip!
Nice one!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

REDAIR13 said:


> No clue on that one




This is hand welded. 





This is electro-welded


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> This is hand welded.
> 
> View attachment 1762013
> 
> ...



Its hand welded


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

REDAIR13 said:


> Its hand welded



Interesting, I could’ve swore that I’ve seen some 1949 New Worlds that had electro forged chain stays. Maybe they were later 49 models.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 2, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting, I could’ve swore that I’ve seen some 1949 New Worlds that had electro forged chain stays. Maybe they were later 49 models.



I'll do ya one better. 















Unfortunately the original owner had the brakes, grips, and seat updated in the 60s, then the daughter inherited the bike and tried to clean the fenders, handlebars, and decals with a friggin brillo pad. Sssooo, I parted it out.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2023)

More pics of mine to help


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2023)

More pics


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 2, 2023)

Something else to note, the Blue Girls World had partial blackout Sturmey hardware still on it. Black axle nuts and black idler clamp...but a chrome cable housing clamp. 

Am I seeing the same thing on this maroon bike?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2023)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Something else to note, the Blue Girls World had partial blackout Sturmey hardware still on it. Black axle nuts and black idler clamp...but a chrome cable housing clamp.
> 
> Am I seeing the same thing on this maroon bike?



Yes. It has blackout hardware and idler clamp as well. Chrome housing clamp.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'll do ya one better. View attachment 1762050
> 
> View attachment 1762051
> 
> ...



Did you happen to look inside the shell to see if it was one made with the stamped-out nubs for EF the chain stays? Not sure if they would use the shell with the nubs and then hand weld the stays to them.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 2, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Did you happen to look inside the shell to see if it was one made with the stamped-out nubs for EF the chain stays? Not sure if they would use the shell with the nubs and then hand weld the stays to them.



I don't think I took a picture of that, this is the closest I had. I think it was smooth, but I can dig the frame back out tomorrow and send you pictures, or post them up in the new world forum.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I don't think I took a picture of that, this is the closest I had. I think it was smooth, but I can dig the frame back out tomorrow and send you pictures, or post them up in the new world forum.View attachment 1762084




I blew up that picture and from what I can see they must have welded the stays on over the nubs! Otherwise a whole different shell would have been used just for these lightweights.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 3, 2023)

Couple more photos of mine after a quick cleaning. Only had to swap one tube and it was the orginal one at that!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 5, 2023)

Blackout mounting hardware and non-drive ratchet cup finishes are not unusual on AW hubs up through 1952. The solid silverface shifter would date to the 1949-50 period.


----------

